
How BuzzFeed Migrated from a Perl Monolith to Go and Python Microservices - yarapavan
https://www.infoq.com/articles/buzzfeed-microservices-migration
======
ksec
>In addition to scaling issues BuzzFeed were finding it harder and harder to
find engineers who both knew Perl and wanted to work with it. Finally, they
wanted the ability to iterate on new product ideas faster.

Or may be there are engineers who knew Perl, but simply don't want a new job
to work with it?

~~~
jackvalentine
Isn't that exactly what the sentence says?

